# Wer kennt sich mit Kix-Forms (Textboxen) aus ?



## Statler (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich versuche in einem KixScript, in dem die KixForms verwendet werden, eine Textbox auszulesen.
Bisher versuche ich es auf diese Weise:

$Eingabe  = $PROJEKT.controls.textbox
$Schalter = $PROJEKT.controls.button("Berechnung durchführen")
$gemessenen  = $Eingabe.textbox
Messagebox('$gemessenen','$gemessen',0)

Es wird also eine Eingabezeile erzeugt ($Eingabe), dessen Inhalt bei Klick auf den Button "$Schalter" als Messagebox angezeigt werden soll. Eigentlich ganz einfach, aber die Übergabe des Textbox-Inhaltes an irgendetwas anderes (hier also an die Messagebox) will mir nicht gelingen.
Die Messagebox zeigt immer nur ".textbox" an. Ich habe schon viele Variationen ausprobiert - aber bisher habe ich den Dreh noch nicht raus.

Wer kann helfen ?

Danke schon mal
Statler


----------

